# [Pathfinder] Homebrew game IC thread



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 24, 2010)

You have been chosen by the city of Waterdeep to clear out a local theives guild, should you accept this task, you will need to find an artifact that was stolen from a merchant, the artifact is in the form of a ring and is very powerful, so the wielder of the ring will be very dangerous.

OOC thread: Looking for a new wizard soon


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2010)

"Dangerous? HA!!" Braxs says before taking his tankard and draining it. Foam flows down the sides of his mouth to get caught in his scraggley black beard. "There's about to be a thief in Waterdeep who will be missing a finger or two, and any rings on them."

The huge warrior drops the tankard to the table with a loud THUMP! "MORE ALE!" he bellows.

[sblock=OOC] Fur clad barbarian with an average viking helm and spiked shield and battle axe. Surprisingly he doesn't smell Braxs likes to swim LOL! 
He has black hair and a broad black beard kind of like Haggrath from Harry Potter. [/sblock]


----------



## Yabanjin (Feb 28, 2010)

"Hiya, everybody!" squeaks a cheery voice from behind you. A little gnome woman, three feet tall and filled to her tiny brim with bubbly charm, comes bounding up to the table with a covered plate in her hands and a backpack on her back. "My name's Bunweck. Pleased to meetcha! Celeste said there would be some adventuring going on, and I have the next couple of days off, so I thought I'd invite myself along. I'm pretty good in a scrap, and I have my own armor and stuff. Ooh, and I brought a little something to share!"

Bunweck hops up on one of the benches and drops the plate down with a loud clang. She wiggles her fingers over the plate and intones, "Tepidus crustulum!" Beaming with pride, she removes the cover to reveal a platter of warm, flaky pastries filled with fluffy white cream and drizzled with melty, gooey chocolate.

She grabs an eclair from the top of the pile and takes a great big bite. Chewing loudly and speaking with her mouth full, she says, "Sho <smack smack>, where ish it we're going, team?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 28, 2010)

A figure, wearing a gray cloak with the hood up, emerges from the shadows and joins you at the table. As she pushes back the hood you can see it is a young elven female and can just catch a glimpse of dark leather armor under the cloak.  "Good evening all. Glad you could make it Bunweck. And you have brought the cakes. I shouldn't really but what the heck." With that Celeste sits down and takes a pastry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Before we start to eat, we should thank the gods for the food and drink provided, for the sun in the sky and our health, so we will be capable of doing a good thing, rescuing a powerful artifact from the wrong hands." Brother Darion reminds with his baritone voice, his gaze stern and friendly at once. His helm and gloves rest at his feet, next to his backpack. Even without starting to pray know, you could discern his profession by the bright symbols of Lathander on his armor.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2010)

You will be escorted by guards up to the block before the guild. at that point you must continue on your own, we don't know what defenses the guild has and adventurers would be much more welcome than guards.


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
With whom are we speaking?
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 2, 2010)

ooc:
one of the city guards that hired you at the tavern.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2010)

Brother Darion

"There is this thieves hideout? In the merchant district? An unused temple? Below in Undermountain? Does the guild has a name? Known associates or leaders?" Brother Darion starts the routine questions required before starting such a campaign as going toe-to-toe with a whole guild.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 3, 2010)

Not much is known of the guild, what we do know is that they are a relatively new guild and thy are inhabiting an old house in the merchants district. Their leaders identity is unkown, he wears a mask at all times and none of his skin is ever shown.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

Taking his fresh mug in hand Braxs scoffs at all the talk. "BAH!" he says, "We only need to know where he is not what he looks like because you won't be seeing anymore of him, HAHA!! To the Gods!" he finishes and then downs the tankard.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2010)

"So do we know how many people are in this house." says Celeste. "Also. What exactly is this artifact you want us to recover?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 4, 2010)

The only thing we know about who's inside the house is that the last group of guards that went in never came back. The artifact in question is a mithril ring. It has rubys spaced all along it. There will be some that glow from inside, others not, but we have not found out why yet.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2010)

"Thank you. That's all my questions. have you gentlemen any more questions or are we ready to go?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Seems we don't have the time to let Bunweck gather some more information. Anything you know already we don't?" Brother Darion asks the bard.

[sblock=ooc]Gather information is part of diplomacy and takes 1d4 hours. I think the bard could also roll bardic (or local) knowledge.

Don't want to say who should do what, but it seemed like a reasonable IC suggestion.

BTW, I love the old school feeling the game gives me so far! [/sblock]


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 6, 2010)

"If we have time, I'd like to ask around a bit. I've worked a bunch of kitchens in a bunch of the taverns around town, and let me tell ya, bartenders hear _everything_."

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the suggestion, WD! I'd also like to roll a knowledge (local) [+7] on the thieves' guild, and a knowledge roll on the ring at +3 (unless it's local, too).[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 6, 2010)

@ yab OOC:

(13+7=20)
You have definitely heard of the guild. You were working at a tavern when about a month ago you heard of a new guild formed by a strange masked man with a rare accent, you thought nothing of it at the time, just another guild, but now you recognize the man as the one you heard of. You have not heard anything about the ring.


@ Ghostcat OOC:

(16+6=22)
You hav'nt heard of the guild itself but you do know a little about the history of the ring. It was an artifact created by a lord centuries ago to help root out traitors in his court, not much else is known of the ring


@Aleeshot:
"Do you have any questions, master elf"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2010)

Reaching across his shoulder to make sure his axe is secure, Braxs jumps.

"Ouch!!" he says as he brings his hand down quickly and puts his pricked finger in his mouth. "Hmm.. it's sharp let's go!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I'm ready, too. ... Braxs, that seems a rather painful ritual..." Brother Darion says to the bearded man.

[sblock=OOC]

AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 11/18, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'd like to wait for a post from Aleeshot, but that could be a while, he doesn't have internet during the week so we'll consider him a quiet character that just tags along without saying much.[/sblock]

As promised the guards escort you to the guild, you arrive at the wooden door, it is locked and appears to be quite sturdy. There is a window about 10 feet above the door and another approximately 15 feet above the first. The symbol above the guild is the one that the guards showed you to identify the guild as the correct one.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=WD] Braxs is a human from the north he does have the appearance of a dwarf, bushy scraggley beard and horned helm and axe. But he kind of looks like Haggrath from Harry Potter films. [/sblock]


"Should I knock or would someone else like to?" Braxs asks hefting his axe and looking ready to do the door some form of harm.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2010)

As the guards escort the group to their destination, a dwarf in monk's robes can be seen following at a safe distance. As they arrive at the guild, the dwarf moves closer and seems to be waiting for something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Maybe a good idea. Thieves are subtle, so they may have trapped the door. But they will not expect such a brash action." Brother Darion confirms, drawing weapon and shield.

"Who is this?" he quietly asks the others as he spots the dwarf monk.

[sblock=OOC]

AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 11/18, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2010)

Noticing that they are being followed Celeste says "Can a couple of you investigate our stalker, while I deal with this door." Turning to Braxs she continues "I wouldn't if I was you. As Brother Darion says the door is likely to be trapped and that" she points to his axe "is as likely to trigger it as anything. Let me have a go first."

Celeste carefully searches the door paying special attention to the lock. She then takes something out from under her cloak and starts fiddling with the door. 

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on searching for traps (Perception - Trapfinding) = +8).
If a trap is detected, take 10 to disable it (disable device = +9)
After checking to make sure that the door is actually locked, Take 20 on opening lock (disable device = +9).[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]You detect no traps and successfully open the lock, you hear nothing from inside, I'll switch to combat mode as soon as you open the door. What I need to know before that is Marching order and Initiative for everyone.[/sblock]
Celeste Successfully opens the lock, nothing can be heard from inside, apparently you haven't been heard.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

*Braxs, human barbarian*

Not worried about a stalker Braxs keeps an eye on Celeste. When it is obvious the door is open he readies his shield and opens the door.

[sblock=OH NO!!]
I rolled a  1  for  init 

And I don't know much about a marching order I just know Braxs is first in. [/sblock]

[sblock=Round 1]
Actions:
Move Action = Open door
Standard Action = Total Defense 

Will get a stat sblock in in the morning it is late night all. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2010)

Brother Darion

[sblock=OOC]
Should be in front with Braxs, as he is the other tank.

Initiative  (1d20=15)

AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 11/18, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2010)

Having opened the door, Celeste gestures for Braxs to enter before drawing both her swords and falling in behind him. Looking back over her shoulder, she signals for the others to follow. 

[sblock=Rolls]Init (1d20+4=15)[/sblock][sblock=OOC]If Brother Darion wants to push past her to go behind Braxs, she will let him.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> ...[sblock=OOC]If Brother Darion wants to push past her to go behind Braxs, she will let him.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]No pushing here. Does Celeste prefer melee combat/flanking? Always good to have a perceptive character up front [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 10, 2010)

As you open the door there is a guard holding a crossbow that quickly notices your presence, there is a dog lying at his feet that gets up, barks and runs over to defend its master.

[sblock=OOC]This was shortly after the surprise round so they have not rolled initiative yet, the dog closed the gap to the PCs[/sblock]


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Gandalf, are you still planning to do rolls? I like it that way, personally, so I'll leave my initiative in your hands unless you prefer I roll it.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I'll roll it all, 
Initiatives: 
Dog: 1d20+2=19 
Yabanjin: 1d20+2=16
Brother Darion: 15 (Post 27)
Ghostcat: 15 (Post 28)
Guild Guard: 1d20+2=9
Aleeshot: 1d20+2=5
HolyMan: 1 (Post 26)[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2010)

On seeing the dog attacking, Celeste lurks behind Braxs waiting for one of the others to attack it. Once the dog is engaged in melee, she steps out from behind Braxs flanks it and slashes at it with both of her swords. Unfortunately she is slightly off balance and her primary attack misses completely. However she quickly recovers and her off-hand attack cuts it.

[sblock=OOC]Delay until dog is engaged in melee.
Two Weapon Fighting Attack (Longsword), Damage, Flanking Bonus (1d20-1=2, 1d8=1, 1d6=1)
Two Weapon Fighting Attack (Short sword), Damage, Flanking Bonus (1d20-2=15, 1d6=1, 1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion doesn't rush in, but is ready to defend himself and the others.

[sblock=OOC]
Will attack dog / guard, if come into reach.

Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2


AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 11/18, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 15, 2010)

The large dog howls in rage and snaps at Celeste

[sblock=OOC]Attack: 
1d20+3=19 
Damage:  1d6+3=8[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I know I go last  just wanted to know if you want me to roll my attack and post it in now or wait till everyone else has gone? [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 15, 2010)

[sblock=HMI'd rather you waited 'til your turn, just to keep better track of whose where and how many Hit points you have.[/sblock] Yabanjin Next!


----------



## Yabanjin (Mar 16, 2010)

"Whoa, Fido! No need to get so familiar so fast! Let's put this dog down, eh, guys?"

[sblock=OOC]Bardic performance: +1 to attack, damage, and saves against charm and fear.[/sblock]

Bunweck draws her rapier to defend herself against attack.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Seeing the commotion at the door, the dwarf runs forward to enter the fray.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 16, 2010)

WD next


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion strengthens his grip on his heavy mace as he swings it down at the canine.

[sblock=OOC]
Will move to and attack the dog

Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2


AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=WD's Attack]
1d20+3=19
1d8+2=8[/sblock]

Brother Darion connects heavily on the dog, nearly crushing it before Celeste finishes it off (Post 33) The guard lifts his crossbow, takes aim at Brother Darion and fires. The bolt slams into The cleric's shield.

[sblock=Guard's Attack]
1d20+2=16
Brother Darions Defense: 18[/sblock]Aleeshot next

[sblock=@Aleeshot]Post as soon as you can, if you can make it before the weekend that would be great, otherwise we'll wait for the weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I have to be gone for about a week, I had Parent Teacher Conferences today, and I have some more work than normal (Don't worry, EN World was not the issue) so I have to take the week off to work on the stuff, very sorry for the delay[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 21, 2010)

yikes, triple post!

As Aleeshot:

The elf wizard chants, concentrating deeply before a ball of force flies from his fingertips and slams into the guard,

[sblock=Aleeshots attack]1d4+1=3[/sblock]

Holy Man next


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Rushing inside quickly before the guard can reload Braxs raises his axe high. With a roar that will probably be heard throughout the whole guildhouse he brings the sharp blade down on the guard.

[sblock=OOC]
Move action: Move next to the guard, my move is 30' if not enough will charge.
Standard Action: melee attack:  1d20+7 = 20, 1d8+4 = 5  
Will be 22 to hit if Braxs had to charge and his AC wil be -2 also. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 18/18
AC: 17  T: 10 FF: 17
Fort: +4
Ref: +0
Will: +1

Perception +5
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 24, 2010)

The guard is knocked to the floor by Braxs' heavy blow, it is clear that if he doesn't get medical attention soon, he will die, he manages to rasp out Please, don't kill me, they just told me to sit here and guard the entrance, or else, please," even as he speaks, you can hear the sounds of more footsteps above you. [sblock=OOC]I'll end the combat phase for now, and assuming tailspinner is now part of the party, include the dwarf monk in the next phase, whenever that will be[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2010)

Having little skill in healing and little empathy for humans, Celeste quietly moves past the guard and conceals herself in the shadows, while trying to listen for anyone approaching.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth=+8, Perception=+7[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 26, 2010)

Celeste successfully goes undetected into the shadows, she hears two people descending a set of stairs. They get much quieter as they near.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+7=23[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2010)

Celeste finds herself with a bit of a problem, she would like to warn her companions but to do so would mean she would reveal herself to the thieves. In the end, she stays hidden and silent. Hoping to get in a sneak attack on both of the thieves.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2010)

Braxs readies his shield and axe waiting for the men he hears coming.

[sblock=ooc] Total defense incase any of them have missile weapons and come out shooting. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion also readies his shield. If the enemies wouldn't approach that fast, he might be could saved the guards life.

[sblock=OOC]
Full defense


(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:0
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 30, 2010)

Combat time!
Two Humans burst through the door of the antechamber. they each wear the armor of the city guards, and carry a longsword, but no shield.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Um... are we suppose to be attacking city guards?????

 Init = 19 
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I would defend myself, you don't HAVE to kill them though, but you could say that it was a mistake...

the first guard: 1d20=8
The second guard: 1d20=17
WD: 1d20=11
Ghostcat: 1d20+4=10
Yabanjin: 1d20+2=12
HM: 19 (post 53)
Tailspinner: 1d20+2=8
Aleeshot:1d20+2=14
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2010)

Seeing that look in the guards eyes that means they are out for blood, Braxs counter charges the two men. With unusal speed the dark haired warrior swings and the axe bites deep into the man's side.

[sblock=ooc] Attack rolled before I was all set should be a total of 24 to hit damage is second look up and it is 11 points (one away from max ) [/sblock]

Roll Lookup
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2462734/


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 1, 2010)

After seeing his companion killed, the second guard swings at Braxs with his longsword. Connecting with a fairly strong hit.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+1=18
1d8+2=8[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2010)

[sblock=As Aleeshot]Ice chants for a moment before a ball of blue magical energy flies toward the guard, only phasing him, but still causing damage.

Magic Missile: 1d4+1=5
[/sblock]

[sblock=As Yabanjin]bardic performance (+1 to attack, damage, and save agains charm and fear) Brunweck hangs back, avoiding physical combat.[/sblock]

Walking Dad next


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Brother Darion
> 
> Brother Darion also readies his shield. If the enemies wouldn't approach that fast, he might be could saved the guards life.
> 
> ...




(As in the quote, Darion will not fight with the guards.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, just looked at the initiative rolls, Ghostcat next.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2010)

Silently leaving her position in the shadow, Celeste attacks the remaining guard from the rear. She does not wish to kill him, just disable him so she attempts to hit him with the flat of her sword blade, but she over-compensates and misses.

[sblock=mechanics]Attack Guard for non-lethal damage {1d20+1-4( for non-lethal damage), 1d8 damage} (1d20-3=7, 1d8=4)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2010)

tailspinner next


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 9, 2010)

The dwarf moves up to the one remaining guard and attacks with his bare hands.

OOC: +2 Melee, Unarmed Strike, 1d6+2, x2, Bludgeon


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2010)

he punches out the guard, who sprawls on the ground.

[sblock=Mechanics]
1d20+2=16
1d6+2=7
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 12, 2010)

Ending combat for now, Ice gets a check to see if there are any secret doors around, 1d20+8=24

He spots one, off to the right of the group, he walks over and slowly runs his pale fingers over the outline of the door.

There's a door here he says


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

"And maybe we should use it, sneak around this thieves own back ways," Braxs says wiping off his axe blade.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 13, 2010)

After the second guard is dispatched, Celeste goes back to lurking in the shadows, keeping guard. When Ice spots the secret door a disembodied voice says "Do you need any help searching for traps and the opening mechanism or can you manage?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is trapped, I would advise against running in quickly, this _is_ a thieves guild after all even as he says it, he presses lightly on the door, as it opens, a slight click can be heard. a bolt flies out of the door and into Ice's frail body. sending him sprawling dead on the floor.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2010)

Seeing the Elf accidentally trigger a trap, Celeste thinks to herself _Amateur_. However, what the disembodied voice actual says is "Well I did offer to search for traps. Can somebody check if he is still alive.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

With a grim look at the poor wizard Braxs says,"Seems the walls be more deadly than the guardians around here."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 15, 2010)

As Yabanjin

"Oh my, I think he's dead!" Brunweck says as he runs over to the fallen wizard "Yup, definitely dead" she walks over to the doorway and peeks inside Hey, there are people in here! they're all tied up though"

Surely enough, there are people in the secret room, there is another city guard, a dwarf and a halfling all tied to the wall with thick ropes and chains. in the center of the room is a ladder leading down into a well, presumably going into the sewers, judging by the smell.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah... Hello there. I do not suppose I could get a bit of help here?" Comes a request from the halfling woman. She seems to be struggling a bit to no avail. She looks up at those within the doorway and flashes a grin.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Braxs takes up a postion near the secert door guarding it. He watches from where the two dead guards came from "I'll watch," he says "hurry if your going to help."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2010)

Seeing that Braxs has taken over guard duty, Celeste moves into the secret room and starts to untie/unlock the prisoners. "Who are you and how did you end up here?" say asks conversationally.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Disable Device (+9)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 17, 2010)

Celeste Successfully undoes the bindings


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2010)

The hallfing slides her bindings off as she answers elf's query with a wry smile, "I am  Ginny Gingerfoot. Well I would have to say, a bit of bad luck. I came down here to see to some oddities I noticed in the guards. And snooping as I was, I was caught. Apprently we," She motions to the dwarf next to her, "Were next in some ritual of sorts that, for a better term, brainwashes them."

The halfling gathers up her things and stands, "What brings all of you down here?"


[sblock=Spells]
0-level (dc 12)
detect magic x2
create water

1st level (dc 13)
Command
Bless
Longstrider (d)
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 18, 2010)

The bedraggled dwarf looks up slowly, as if he hadn't noticed the fighting and the subsequent arrival of the newcomers.  His orange-red hair is worn long and unkempt, though his beard is kept neat with multiple ties all along the front. He is wearing a simple soft grey robe, and though it appears to be of high quality, it has been stained with muck and blood.

The dwarf raises his shackled hands expectantly and says, "Duergrim.  Barrister of Warterdeep."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 19, 2010)

Celeste casually chats to the prisoners, while continuing to work on the their bonds "You can call me Celeste. As for why we are down here, we were asked by the city guard to investigate this place. From the look of you lot, it looks like their suspicions were correct. By the way, do you happen to know if the two guards who attacked us were real city guards or disguised thugs?"


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 19, 2010)

The hallfing makes and ewwwe face and answers grimly, "Well I can not be absolutely certain, I would have to say, yes. They were real city guard, just brainwashed.She then tries to put a positive spin on it, "But hey, maybe those were not."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2010)

Rubbing his wrists, Duergrim glances over at the fallen guards and says in an even tone, "It is good that you chose to use non-lethal force to dispatch those guards.  City employees are not exempt from murder charges."

Duergrim looked at each of the new arrivals and, nodding to himself, rose to his feet and attempted to brush off the dirt from robes.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2010)

Celeste finishes releasing the prisoners while answering the dwarf. However, she doesn't particularly like his attitude and some of her irritation creeps into her voice."We used non-lethal force because we weren't sure why city guards were attacking us. However, make no mistake they attacked us with weapons and we were only defending ourselves. There isn't a fair court in the country that would find us guilty of murder."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks between the elf and dwarf several times before asking, "Sooo, would you mind if I tag along in your investigation? I am sure I could make myself helpful in some way." She says the last with a giggle and her eyes sparkle at the thought of adventure.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2010)

Turning to Ginny, Celeste says "As far as I'm concerned, your welcome to join us but I'll need to check with the others. Are there any particular skills you can add to the mix?".

Celeste then pokes her head out of the secret door and looks at the others and says. "There's a young lady in here who wants to join us. I think the more the merrier. What do you guys think?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

"I think we have stood around to long we should attack while they are still surprised." Braxs says grimly keping an eye out. "If they wish to come so be it but let us be off."


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

Duergrim looked non-plussed by Celeste's irritation.  As a barrister, Duergrim has had to endure every possible shade of emotion from his clients with a stoic face. "It would seem that we are allies, as I am currently under City contract to preside over the results of a similar investigation... I did not account for becoming... personally involved in the matter, however... "

Duergrim pulled a pair of spectacles from his belt pouch, followed by a silk handkerchief.  He inspected the lenses carefully for any scratches, holding them up to the light.  While rubbing the lenses, Duergrim added, "May I ask the name of your employer?"


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Ava smiles, "I am a cleric of the Blessed One." she adds pulling out a wooden holy symbol of Yondalla. "So I can offer you those skills and likely others..." she lets the last trail off with a mere grin.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2010)

Deliberately ignoring Duergrim's question, Celeste leaves the secret room and joins the others. Glancing back over her shoulder she says "Come on if you want to join us, otherwise the door's just there." She then leads the way further into the house, carefully searching for traps.

[sblock=OOC]I was waiting for tailspinner and Yabanjin to respond to Post 82. but they don't seem to be around.

Perception (Trapfinding) (+8)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 23, 2010)

The dwarf, for his part, merely nods and smiles approvingly at each of the two new ones. You might find it interesting or a bit odd that he has yet to speak.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 23, 2010)

The next room in past the entrance is a large square room. Around it winds a circular staircase winding up to the second floor. Underneath the staircase is a door directly across from the entrance.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Ava nods to Celeste and moves into following the elf as she draws out her light crossbow and loads it. If Celeste does her stealth thing, Ava attempts to the same. She does leave room for the elf and does not attempt to crowd her while does what she does.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

Duergrim grimaces, then drops the subject and follows silently behind Celeste. _It matters not, at present. I will ask again when it is prudent to do so_, he quietly assures himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

Braxs watches the proceeding pass by with no comment. Then with a look to the silent dwarf he says. "Short and Silent eh? Means you take rear guard." 

Then letting the gnome by he takes a spot second to last and follows.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2010)

Celeste moves forward and carefully examines the door for traps, disabling them if necessary. Only if she is sure that there are no traps on the door will she put her ear to it and listen.

[sblock=Skills]Take 20 on Perception (Trapfinding) - +8
Disable Device - +9
Perception - +7[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 24, 2010)

Celeste detects no traps and hears nothing.

[sblock=mechanics]
No traps detected
Listen check: 1d20+7=8[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2010)

After listening at the door and not hearing anything, Celeste attempts to open it. Picking the lock if necessary.

[sblock=Skills]Disable Device - +9[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 26, 2010)

Celeste fails to pick the lock. when she tries again the lock clicks open.
[sblock=skills]1d20+9=16
I'll assume you try again:1d20+9=28[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Having picked the lock, Celeste opens the door as quietly as she can just far enough that she can look inside.

[sblock=Skills]Perception - +7[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]GandalfMithrandir are you Ok with the softly, softly approach or would you prefer I tried to do it all in one post.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

"Better let's me go through first lass." Braxs says stepping up beside the rogue. Hollding his round shield under his chin he steps through the doorway.

[sblock=OOC] Total defense as a standard action and 5' step into the room. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 27, 2010)

@Ghostcat: Yes, I don't want to go to far in one shot and screw someone up when taking it more slowly would help. Especially in a non-combat area, and as a player I like to take it one step at a time.

As you enter the room, you see a dog lying on a rug, sleeping soundly. It appears at first to be a normal dog before you see the identifying marks of a krenshar

I didn't know quite how to describe it or I would have gone around. Unless your characters know about stuff like that they probably wouldn't be able to ID it right away.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 28, 2010)

As quietly as she had opened the door, Celeste closes it again. Talking in a whisper she says. "The only thing I could see in the room is a dog. However, there is something not quite right about it but I am not sure what. I did not see any other exits but I did not really look. So do we leave it alone or kill it?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 29, 2010)

Duergrim wrinkles his nose.  "It does not bar our path," he muttered, "Though it may alert others to our presence.  I say put it down as mercifully as possible."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 2, 2010)

As Yabanjin, also, if you're here speak up!

We could just go around it, I mean, It's really sound asleep, but I guess if we have to kill it we should do it quickly. I vote not me! the small gnome says, in her ever cheerful voice.


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

"Just have to take care of this then." the northman says pushing through into the room. He raises his axe prepared to take the beasts life. "Can't have it warning anyone or attacking us." 


[sblock=OOC] Psused with the axe raised if he can Braxs will 'coup' the hound. Just wanted to leave that up to the DM.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 2, 2010)

you bet 
Braxs brings his axe down on the beasts head, killing it.


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

"Dare now alls done," Braxs says wiping the axe blade off in the side of the dead dog. "We best keep moving."


----------



## ghostcat (May 3, 2010)

"Ready everyone? Off we go again." Saying this, Celeste once again leads the way deeper into the house, still being careful not to trigger any traps.

Celeste makes a mental note that they have not searched the dog room and to search it once they are sure that the rest of the house is safe.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (Trapfinding) (+8)[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2010)

Duergrim turned his eyes away, grimacing as Braxs delivered the death blow to the hapless canine.  He returned to his assigned spot in the procession and continued forward, following Celeste's lead.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the long silence, I had exams last week and needed to study more than I expected.[/sblock]

Another OOC: Traveling up the stairs, I assume, also check the OOC thread for roll call

You reach the top of the stairs where a heavy wooden door made of a dark wood sits. It's oddly out of place in the run down guild, with ornate carvings on it depicting a mural of a city being burned, it's inhabitants fleeing. You can't hear anything through the thick wood door. It is not locked and seems to not even have a handle to open it with.


----------



## ghostcat (May 8, 2010)

Celeste's suspicions are triggers by the door. Something just does not look right. Although she suspects that the opening trigger is concealed in the carvings, she does not want to touch it until it has been checked for magic. "Can someone check the door for magic, my trouble bump is tingling. I think this might be a magic trap."


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

"Bah! Just let me break it down," Braxs says from the stairway. "They know we are here and why we have come, let's just find this thieve's guild ruler and take his head!"


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

Duergrim stared at the mural a moment, admiring its quality.  "To commission such a unique piece... if we do not find the leader here, we may have a lead to explore."

_<<Appraise +9 on the door: _1d20+9=25_>>_
_<<Duergrim casts detect magic>>_


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2010)

"Don't touch that door." Celeste shouts, panic in her voice. Lowering her voice back to a more normal level, she continues "Magic traps are usually set off by touching them and could easily fry you. Or worse."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 13, 2010)

the door detects as mildly magical, an appraise check reveals it as rare drow design.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 14, 2010)

Duergrim frowned.  "There is no need for theatrics, Celeste.  I know better than to physically touch such pieces with my bare hands.  That sort of work would call for gloves at the very least, to protect the surface from blemishes." He shook his head, slightly irritated at Celeste's presumption. (To anyone else, she would appear prudent and rightfully cautious.)

Duergrim adjusted his spectacles and continued, "The door is indeed magical, and comes as no surprise, given that the piece appears to be of Drow design.  Quite rare, I might add."


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2010)

"And knowing all this Master Seer, do you also know a way to open this door? For if you do not I think I saw a table below that would make a fine battering ram." Braxs says in all seriousness the others can see he is anxious to move on and not give the enemy time to become better prepare for the group.


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2010)

Celeste mutters _"B**y lawyers."_ under her breath. Turning back to the door, she examines the door minutely being careful not to touch it.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on perception (+7).[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 17, 2010)

Celeste notices that one of the figurines on the door is slightly more worn than the others and has slight scratch marks next to it, possibly a door handle.


----------



## ghostcat (May 18, 2010)

Celeste reluctantly comes to the conclusion that she is going to have to manipulate the door. "I have found what looks like an handle. I suggest you all step back while I try it." She waits a few seconds while those that want to, move away. Then she slowly reaches out and attempts to open the door.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 18, 2010)

Celeste gently slides the figure to the side, it clicks into place and the door swings open, leading into a dark hallway leading to another door, this one wooden, with no lock and a single handle.


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2010)

Celeste opens the door and looks at the corridor. Its not that she is paranoid, there again she may be. Anyway, the outcome is the same, Celeste thinks the corridor is trapped. Therefore, waving the others back she slow transverses the corridor carefully checking it for traps.

If she has not detected any traps by the time she arrives at the door, she will carefully examine it for traps.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (Trapfinding) +8
Take 20 on checking door.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 19, 2010)

As celeste moves down the corridor she slowly and carefully checks for traps. she notices that one stone on the floor is slightly more loose than the others. she carefully notes its location to the others and moves on, finding no traps on the door, but hearing a man speaking a strange dialect in a deep voice.


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2010)

Celeste move back down the corridor being careful to avoid the stone. Arriving back in the room she quietly says to the others. "Someone's talking at the other side of the door. To me that means more than one person. What do you think, pile in and take them by surprise?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2010)

"Aye! I'll lead follow me." Braxs says hefting his axe and heading for the door. Walking around the stone he wonders at what might befall them had the rogue not spotted the trap.

When he gets to the door he waits a few seconds as everyone gets ready. Then he lifts his fur clad leg and kicks the door.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 21, 2010)

Duergrim cups his forehead and shakes his head.  With an exasperated sigh, he says, "The legends are true."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 24, 2010)

Braxs kicks in the door, as it lands with a thud the party sees a glowing light come from the hand of a man, standing over another guard, the guards eyes glow red and the light dies down to a dim glow on a silver ring. The man turns and runs out another door, the guard gets up and follows the man out the door. there is no one left in the room.

[sblock=Perception DC15]You notice that when the robe of the man slipped a patch of dark skin was revealed[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

"A magical ring!" Braxs cries starting for the door the two men exited. "By the gods it will not escape us!"

Braxs runs to the other side of the room and opens the door. (if possible)

[sblock=perception]
 16  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2010)

Celeste enters the room just has the man is leaving. While Braxs tries to following him through the door, she has a quick look around the room.

[sblock=perception]Perception Roll (1d20+7=19)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 25, 2010)

Braxs opens the door, only to find another room, this one with a trap door, leading to the room with the gate to the sewer, a rope ladder hangs from the opening, slightly swaying after being used. Celeste finds nothing of interest in the room, all valuables were on the person of the two men.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Braxs runs to the hole in the floor and drops top his knees. "Run you dogs! RUN! When I catch you I'll cut each of your fingers off, saving the one with the ring on it for last, I will!"

[sblock=OOC] What's my alignment I forget? [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 25, 2010)

I'm not sure... I think it's CG, but I'm not 100% on it. If you want to switch it to a non-evil that'd be ok with me


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2010)

Having finished looking round the first room, Celeste will follow Braxs through to the second room. Looking down she sees that the trapdoor leads into the sewer and so she starts searching the walls for a secret door. "The trapdoor looks like it leads outside. I think we should finish up inside first."

[sblock=OOC]I am assuming that there are no further doors.

Perception (+7)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 27, 2010)

Celeste finds no further trap doors in the house.

[sblock=OOC]I'll assume you guys are going to go into the sewer now, as the bad guys escaped into it[/sblock]

As you enter the sewer you find something amiss. The water is still and stagnant, the only breaks in the algae are from the two men that escaped, and those lead into a dark tunnel, unlit by torches. the path of the two are different, one is neatly set, and the other is much more choppy, as if one of the people could see better than the other in the pitch darkness.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 28, 2010)

"Are we all in agreement that we are chasing a Drow... through a sewer...?" Duergrim asked as he held a handkerchief over his nose.  "It would seem that this plan is poorly laid at best."

"Still, there is no point in you non-Dwarves staggering about blind..."

_<<Duergrim casts _light_ on the shield or weapon (in that order) of the lead character.  I've been playing so many PbPs at once that I simply can't keep my cast of characters in order.... *sheepish grin*>>_


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

"Me shield is aglow," Braxs says almost in wonder at the magical power. "Come we need tae cach dem quick."


----------



## Herobizkit (May 28, 2010)

_<<OOC: Edit - retcon - Duergrim can't cast _light_; it's an Evocation spell, one of my two barred schools as a Diviner. *doh*>>

<<OOC: Edit edit: I CAN cast light as per PF rules, but I require two spell slots to prepare opposition school spells.  Noice!>>
_


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2010)

ooc: I don't know where you left Brother darion behind, but he can (and will) cast light.


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2010)

While not convinced that there is not more to find in the house, Celeste does know that the ring they are supposed to retrieve has just headed down the sewer and while thinking its probably a bad idea, joins the others at the trapdoor. "A trapfinder is not much use in a public sewer, so I will go behind Braxs for now."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 28, 2010)

OOC: I think that I've been having Brother darion tag along, since you dropped out by the foyer, so he'll have been around to cast light, Also Welcome back WD!


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

With his shield aglow, and tucked under his chin, Braxs looks around the sewer. Catiously he advances and the others follow.

[sblock=OOC]marching order?? 
And Braxs is in total defense while exploring this, so only one movement (20') per round. Hey don't want to be splattered in first round by something. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion will join Braxs at the front if no one has a better idea. He copies the warriors tactics.

[sblock=OOC]
Full defense, too.


(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2010)

As the others move on down into the sewers, Celeste takes up the position at the rear of the party. "Don't worry, I make sure that we are not ambushed from the rear. Trusting the others to guard her front, Celeste concentrates on anyone trying to creep up from behind.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (+7)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 1, 2010)

The Party continues unhindered through the sewer, at the end they see the guard, staring at the opening questioningly, when they approach near him, he is friendly, "Hello, do you know how I got down here" he asks questioningly, where are all of my other people, I was with a unit of guards when I came in this place, then I was captured by thugs, their leader showed me a ring, then I was here, do you have any idea what's going on?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"Fell magics at work here," Braxs says looking at the guard. "Someone want to fill him in?" he asks watching the guard for any foul play.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action = Guard takes attack action of any kind Braxs will take him down.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 3, 2010)

As the group encounters the guard and stops, Celeste carefully checks the roof above them before turning around and keeping a careful watch on their rear. It seems to her that this situation could well be part of an elaborate ambush and she does not intend to fall for it.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (+7)[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 4, 2010)

Duergrim eyes the guard suspiciously.  "Your story seems... unlikely.  Would you care to elaborate?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry for the absence, I will do better now. 

"Can we have this discussion somewhere nicer? I feel very uncomfortable in a sewer with people I don't know,. maybe there's somewhere upstairs we can go, I swear on my honor as a city guard that no harm will come to you as we go somewhere else, I will let you tie my hands together if you like." He holds his hands together in front of him, open.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 8, 2010)

x2 post


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2010)

"We have no time for this," Braxs bellows in disgust. "Someone bind him and drag him along we need to find that ring."

[sblock=OOC] welcome back GM and a double to go with it nice. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 10, 2010)

Duergrim sizes up the "city guard", suspicious of his story.
[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive check to see if he is lying, using Diviner's Fortune (1 of 5) for +1 skill check bonus.

(1d20+2)(+1)=12[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

Brother Darion

"May Lathander help me judge your words!" Brother Darion intones, but his god keeps silent.

[sblock=OOC]
Sense Motive  (1d20+3=10) (includes Guidance)

(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 10, 2010)

I had thought that EN World ate the previous post, and I always copy posts because of that, so I ended up posting it twice.

The sense motive checks reveal that he is telling the truth, and he willingly accepts his bonds and travels along without disruption.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 10, 2010)

Although listening to the interchange between the others and the guard, most of Celeste's attention is on keeping rear-guard.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 11, 2010)

as you exit the sewer you enter into a warmly lit room, it is sparsely furnished, with only a table and chairs, on that table sits the ring, shining in the torchlight, with the lights burnt out. There is no sign of the leader of the guild.

"By the gods!" the guard exclaims "That's the ring that the man had when I blacked out!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 11, 2010)

"If the miserable cur left it behind, it is likely now powerless, though not necessarily worthless.  Let us have a look, shall we?"
_
<<Duergrim casts _detect magic_ and begins to concentrate on the  ring.>>_

Turning to Celeste, Duergrim says, "I believe you are the expert in the field of trap-finding."
Duergrim opened his palm and gestured towards the table expectantly.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2010)

"He left it behind so he could keep his fingers no doubt," Braxs says with a grin.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 12, 2010)

Celeste been rear guard is the last to reach at the room. When she finally arrives, she take one look around. To her something just does not feel right. "Wait a minute. I want to give this room a really good check. Something is not quite right."

Celeste firstly checks the room to make sure there are no ambushes, then she gives the whole room a thorough search, checking for traps. She pays particular attention to the ring and table. Seeing that Duergrim appears to be checking for magic, she says "Duergrim can you make sure that there are no magic traps around.

[sblock=OCC]Take 2o on Perception (+7) = 27;
Take 20 on Perception (Trapfinding) (+8) = 28[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2010)

Celeste checks for traps and finds that the ring is attacked to a string of some sorts attacked to the table, the ring itself exudes strong necromancy and a very bad vibe.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2010)

"Careful gentlemen, the rings trapped, Just as I suspected." says Celeste. "Not a very good trap. But I dare say its deadly for all that." Celeste then starts to carefully trace the string. She is primarily looking for a way of disabling the trap but she also wants to know what will happen if it is tripped. Only when she know the how and what, will she warning the party and attempt to disable the trap and grab the ring. "Move back gentlemen, if this goes wrong it could hurt." 

[sblock=OOC]Disable Device (+9)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

the string connects to a small box under the table, the string is holding the box lid closed, if it is cut, the box will open and it's contents will be released, however, the box appears to be only weakly connected to the table and Celeste can easily remove it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Is it save now?" Brother Darion asks from outside the room.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2555850/
(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Braxs is unable to answer the cleric as he stands watching holding his breath. 

Flesh he can cut and bones he can break, but this little box frightens him more than a company of ogres in plate. 

[sblock=OOC] hmm... maybe I should have been a bard.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2010)

Celeste carefully examines the box. Looking for a way to jam it so it won't open if moved or if the string is interfered with. Only when she considers the lid to be secure will she cut the string. She will not remove the box from the table as she is wary of another better concealed trap.

Under no circumstances will Celeste touch the ring. Instead she will say "The ring is safe now. and move back to the door.

[sblock=OOC]Disable Device (+9)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 16, 2010)

"So what, are we going to just leave it here? We've all seen what it can do to people, good people, if it's in the wrong hands." Says the guard, watching the ring carefully, "I think we should take it to city officials to deal with it."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 16, 2010)

"That would be the prudent and correct course of action," Duergrim nodded, then added, "Of course, the city officials would likely throw it into a pile and forget about in a tenday, or worse, it would return to the hands of the criminals in question through an intermediary."

"An enterprising team of individuals might be able to unlock the mysteries of the ring and track down its owner before turning said ring over to proper authorities. Such an investigation would require the presence of a representative of the city to officiate..." Duergrim smiled slyly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Brother Darion

"You are right. I can see the good coming from the second option. This group could act faster than the authorities." Brother Darion confirms his preference.

[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2010)

"Duergrim you weren't with us at the beginning. But we were tasked by the city guards to find the ring and return it to its rightful owner."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 18, 2010)

Duergrim stroked his beard, pondering the issue.  He began to speak, though as he went on, his ideas came quicker until he was pacing and speaking more to the floor than to the group.  "If that is the city's orders, we cannot deviate from them.  That said, I am curious as to why the ring reeks of necromancy.  Who is the rightful owner, and can said rightful owner prove his claim of ownership?  Magic of this magnitude must be on record somewhere..."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 21, 2010)

"I don't know anything about that. I just find them, return them and collect my reward. What the watch does with them after that is not my concern."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

"Can it be this simple?" Braxs says scratching the chin under his beard. "By the gods I hope not!" he bellows


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Seeing that no one has made a move to take the ring, Celeste carefully picks it up using a pair of pliers from her thieves kit and places it into her belt pouch. Once this is done she responses to Braxs. "I'm not a wizard, so I don't know if its actually possible. But I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't left a false ring to put us off the trail. I think we should find out where he went." So saying, she starts to look for other exits from the room.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 27, 2010)

The room has a door to the right of the entrance to the sewer, with a window next to it, this opens to a bustling street, many people passing by unaware of the entrance to the tunnel, which is now apparently gone, replaced by a normal pale brick wall, leaving no trace of the opening.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 29, 2010)

a patrolling guard outside recognizes the guard inside, notices his bound hands and walks forward to investigate. "What are you doing? and why are his hands bound?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

"Now that be a tale for the tell'n." Brsxs remarks to the guard. "But we be on important business and should get this magic ring examined to see if it fact our search is over."

[sblock=OOC] Hey GM I have no problem with the pace as I have alot going on. But was wondering about the direction little help. plz [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]sure thing, for now I would just go with the guard and explain your stuff, maybe bring it to higher up in the city, but first I would explain why you want to get the ring examined. A side note, I just noticed your location was Hagerstown, HM, I was there during my vacation for two nights, lol[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Should have stop in by the Bob Evans by the Mall I could have waited on yu for breakfast.  Also like th enew staus see if you can get some of the people in this game to join our living world as well please. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 30, 2010)

ROLL CALL

[sblock=HM]I don't think my parents would react well to: Hey Dad, I met this guy online, can I go have breakfast with him? too late now anyway, And I'll give the group a few words.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> [sblock=HM]I don't think my parents would react well to: Hey Dad, I met this guy online, can I go have breakfast with him? too late now anyway, And I'll give the group a few words.[/sblock]




OOC:
Still around but posting servilely curtailed due to lack of Internet.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

"Well let's take this ring in." Braxs says his eye on the new guard. "Since we are working for important people they can tell us if it is the right one or not."

[sblock=OOC]
Weekly Update!! LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

Duergrim let out an exasperated sigh.  "It would seem we have little choice otherwise.  Though I be a wizard, I lack the proper spells to correctly assess the item."

"Of course," he added wryly, "Were we to find or purchase such magic, I could _identify_ it with relative ease."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

"Fear not mageling," Braxs says breaking into a grin. "Why waste good money on such a thing when are employers can do so for us, leaving us more gold for drinking and feasting."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

Brother Darion

"We could at least try to combine our minor divination magics to discern the ring's base function." Brother Darion suggests, particularry to the mage.

[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2010)

[sblock=to Gandalf]would I have my spellbook and/or spells memorized, having been captured and subsequently freed?[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 14, 2010)

[sblock=HB]Most likely not, I don't think that the guards would have let you go so you could study your spells. If you want to cast a commonly used spell like identify or detect magic, that would be OK, just assuming your character uses them all the time and literally has memorized them.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 15, 2010)

"Come on then. the sooner we deliver the ring to the watch, the sooner we can collect our reward."


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 16, 2010)

Duergrim huffs, "Aye, my curiosity is not worth the trouble, especially when our lives are at stake.  But do what ye will."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Then let's do that. I want this situation solved quickly." Brother Darion confirms, ready to deliver the ring.

[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +3   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 13/13, F +3,R+0,W+4
Initiative: +0
CMB: +3
CMD: 13
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP:?
Gold gained: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I will get to this in a couple of days, It's going to be a pretty big post and I am very busy with summer homework right now writing papers etc. x_x[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 27, 2010)

ooc:Sorry for the delay, I will put this up, I know everyone is busy and may not respond right away.

You return the ring to the merchant who hired you. When he sees the ring, you notice his eyes glint, hinting at something dark and buried beneath his benign exterior. He thanks each of you and hands you each a thick bag of coinage (1,000 gp each, as agreed upon) he thanks you and turns away. Clearly you are dismissed.

[sblock=More OOC] At this point you guys are free to roam around the city as you please, I have a few encounters ready to be prepped there, you can do more with the ring and merchant if you wish. 

You each receive enough XP to get you to the next level (2,000 I think) for good RPing, fighting and story award (along with bearing with me on sporadic posting).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Brother Darion

[sblock=OOC]

Posted for changed statblock. Shall we wait for the new PCs before we continue?

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 2,000
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]yeah, lets wait, maybe the party found its way to a tavern, where they found the new PCs[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 30, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [sblock=OOC]yeah, lets wait, maybe the party found its way to a tavern, where they found the new PCs[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Might as well do this in character.[/sblock]
Celeste accepts the money gratefully. Then says to anyone who is still around "Well seeing has we have just been paid, does anyone want to go for a drink or two to celebrate? I'll pay for the first round."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I'm very pleased to accompany you. We also could discuss further joined assignments. I have an idea for a possible investment."

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 10, 2010)

The party continues out of the building and goes into the nearest tavern, bustling with activity in the afternoon rush.

"Can I get you anything?" asks the plump bartender.


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

An immaculately-groomed, armored half-orc enters the tavern, his half-plate has clearly seen some use, but he's polished it well. A silver symbol of Ilmater hangs from his neck. He looks around as if in search of something, though even he doesn't seem to know what that is. His eyes and ears are clearly peeled for whatever that might be.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2010)

A man sits in the corner. Almost the opposite of the half-orc who just walked in, he is weather worn and a bit dusty. Still his bright eyes catch everything over his tankard of ale. He sees the immaculate half-orc come in searching. He has seen the other group come in. Something was up. These people looked ready for something, eager for something. What was driving them? Corvus decided to find out, he stood up and walked over to the half-orc and putting a friendly (if not immaculate)  hand on his shoulder he says "You have the appearance of one who searches friend. I have room at my table if you need it, or eyes to help you look"


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Fenris said:


> A man sits in the corner. Almost the opposite of the half-orc who just walked in, he is weather worn and a bit dusty. Still his bright eyes catch everything over his tankard of ale. He sees the immaculate half-orc come in searching. He has seen the other group come in. Something was up. These people looked ready for something, eager for something. What was driving them? Corvus decided to find out, he stood up and walked over to the half-orc and putting a friendly (if not immaculate)  hand on his shoulder he says "You have the appearance of one who searches friend. I have room at my table if you need it, or eyes to help you look"




The half-orc looks slightly surprised by the man's introduction, giving him momentarily a look that seems to assess him as both an ally and an opponent at the same time. He smiles quickly, though, and nods.

"In truth I don't yet know what I'm seeking. Ilmater clearly feels there is need here, but until I know what that is, I'll gladly take a friendly table. My name is Tanem," he says, offering a hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Brother Darion




GandalfMithrandir said:


> The party continues out of the building  and goes into the nearest tavern, bustling with activity in the  afternoon rush.
> 
> "Can I get you anything?" asks the plump bartender.




"An ale for each of us?"
Darion asks the other members of his group, not yet paying attention to the ranger and the paladin.

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> The half-orc looks slightly surprised by the man's introduction, giving him momentarily a look that seems to assess him as both an ally and an opponent at the same time. He smiles quickly, though, and nods.
> 
> "In truth I don't yet know what I'm seeking. Ilmater clearly feels there is need here, but until I know what that is, I'll gladly take a friendly table. My name is Tanem," he says, offering a hand.




"Corvus" the man replies shaking the paladin's hand. "So Ilmater has led you here. I can't claim any such calling other than exceptional brewing. But then again that can be a very worthwhile calling" smiles Corvus.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2010)

Celeste enters the bar and looks around to see who has followed her. Responding to Brother Darion, she say "I think I'd prefer a wine, if you don't mind.". Turning to the bartender she then asks "What wines do you have?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Fenris said:


> "Corvus" the man replies shaking the paladin's hand. "So Ilmater has led you here. I can't claim any such calling other than exceptional brewing. But then again that can be a very worthwhile calling" smiles Corvus.




The paladin gives a deep, rumbling laugh. "Indeed. And a good ale has the benefit of being far easier to identify than vague portents and voiceless callings to quest. I think I'll take up your quest for an hour or so. Might loosen me up to properly interpret Ilmater's."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> The paladin gives a deep, rumbling laugh. "Indeed. And a good ale has the benefit of being far easier to identify than vague portents and voiceless callings to quest. I think I'll take up your quest for an hour or so. Might loosen me up to properly interpret Ilmater's."





"And if you have difficulty then, we'll switch to wine and see what Cayden Cailean can tell you!" laughs the ranger.


"I am Corvus in any case. And who might you be my friend?" asks Corvus with a smile as he sits back at the table.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Fenris said:


> "I am Corvus in any case. And who might you be my friend?" asks Corvus with a smile as he sits back at the table.




The half orc raises an eyebrow and smiles. "Been at the tap a while, have you?"

_flashback:_



jkason said:


> "In truth I don't yet know what I'm seeking. Ilmater clearly feels there is need here, but until I know what that is, I'll gladly take a friendly table. *My name is Tanem,*" he says, offering a hand.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

jkason said:


> The half orc raises an eyebrow and smiles. "Been at the tap a while, have you?"
> 
> _flashback:_




OOC: Sorry, missed that.


"No, not really. I just didn't catch your name if you offered it. I am more of a face recognizer really."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2010)

Duergrim shoves his bulky dwarven form to the front of the gathered crowd.  "I would like a wine as well... in fact, send over a bottle of something dark to yon table."

Duergrim gestures to an empty table near the newcomers, then shuffles over and takes the seat which offers him the best view of the room (and his back to the wall, if possible).


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Fenris said:


> OOC: Sorry, missed that.
> 
> 
> "No, not really. I just didn't catch your name if you offered it. I am more of a face recognizer really."




((OOC: no worries. Made for a bit of amusement on Tanem's part, which is always good. Keep the half-orc happy.  ))

Tanem chuckles. "Well, mine is one only a mother could love," he says good-naturedly, though there seems to be a bit of tension in his eyes as he says it. "If nothing else, though, it's unlikely Tanem Desroy would ever be mistaken for any of his fair-skinned kin. Now we need some of that ale, I think, yes?" 

Tanem surveys the bar for waitstaff, and if he sees none stands to go to the bar and order.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2010)

Celeste follows Duergrim over to his table and moves her chair so that she can she over the whole room. Turning to Duergrim she says. "I usually prefer white wine to dark. But red will do nicely today. Anyway, what do you think we should do next?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

the bartender surveys the relatively empty bar, especially the group forming in the back.

"Hey! you guys look like adventurers, if you want something to do, I used to live a ways away, there is an old temple we used to play in when we were kids, we never used to go in far but there was some really scary stuff in there, skeletons all over, dead ones of course, but we always thought they would move, once in a while we would hear some pretty crazy stuff, if you want to go check it out, I left an old bag with some stuff far in, then someone came by so we had to clear out, if you could go get it I could give you all a free round of drinks! how does that sound!" the portly bartender says, a smile on his face.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2010)

Duergrim's face grows stern.  "The house white is generally simple, young and too sweet."  He snorts, making a mental connection between his statement and his table-mate.   "The red spends at least a year in barrels to enhance its flavour.  The best things are worth waiting for... or so they say."

"As for what to do next... I have a lucrative career as a barrister for the city.  Adventuring is a thankless, grueling activity."  Gesturing to the Ilmater priest, Duegrim adds, "There's an expert on suffering.  Ask him what it is to live an adventurer's life."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Brother Darion AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5

Darion nearly spills his drink at the barkeeps words. "Sounds like a problem I'm divine obliged to solve. Who will help me? ...

Maybe there is also some hidden treasure!"

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2010)

"I'm not an adventuress. I'm actually a bounty hunter. You know: lost property recovered, missing criminals brought back; dead or alive. As a lawyer, I'm sure you are familiar with that sort of think Duergrim." Replying to Brother Darion she continues "There again, I've not much on at the moment. So unless the city wants us to find the thief we were chasing, I'll help you with the temple brother. Your a city employee Duergrim. Do you know if there's a reward on that thief?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> the bartender surveys the relatively empty bar, especially the group forming in the back.
> 
> "Hey! you guys look like adventurers, if you want something to do, I used to live a ways away, there is an old temple we used to play in when we were kids, we never used to go in far but there was some really scary stuff in there, skeletons all over, dead ones of course, but we always thought they would move, once in a while we would hear some pretty crazy stuff, if you want to go check it out, I left an old bag with some stuff far in, then someone came by so we had to clear out, if you could go get it I could give you all a free round of drinks! how does that sound!" the portly bartender says, a smile on his face.




"Well, look at that," the half-orc says with a tone of pleasant surprise. He turns to Corvus. "Sounds promising, yes?"



Walking Dad said:


> Brother Darion AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
> 
> Darion nearly spills his drink at the barkeeps words. "Sounds like a problem I'm divine obliged to solve. Who will help me? ...
> 
> Maybe there is also some hidden treasure!"




"And instant allies, to boot! Definitely divine providence," Tanem adds under his breath, then stands and answers more loudly. "I'd be happy to lend myself to the cause."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2010)

jkason said:


> "Well, look at that," the half-orc says with a tone of pleasant surprise. He turns to Corvus. "Sounds promising, yes?"




"Very promising indeed Tanem. You just need to decide whether to thank Imlater or Caydean" grins Corvus





jkason said:


> "And instant allies, to boot! Definitely divine providence," Tanem adds under his breath, then stands and answers more loudly. "I'd be happy to lend myself to the cause."




"As would I" adds Corvus who remains sitting.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> "I'm not an adventuress. I'm actually a bounty hunter. You know: lost property recovered, missing criminals brought back; dead or alive. As a lawyer, I'm sure you are familiar with that sort of think Duergrim."



Duergrim visibly pauses and blinks, taken aback by Celeste's profession.  "Er, perhaps I have misjudged you, young lady."
 
Duergrim takes a few sips of his wine before continuing, "It seems that we could do well together; you as the seeker of lost goods and persons, and I as an appraiser and contact to the town's lawmen.  Perhaps we could start our own private agency... once we can finance the inevitable start-up fees, that is."



> You're a city employee, Duergrim. Do you know if there's a reward on that thief?"



_OOC: I don't know, do I?  Rolling on Profession: Barrister.  Also using 1/5 of my Diviner's Fortune ability for a +1.  _1d20+6+1=27 _Of course. 

_"Now, if you are so inclined, Celeste... let us test our new partnership on this fellow's errand.  Perhaps we might find some new staff among the group..."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=HB]you do not know of any bounties right now, but you can figure that there will be soon. however you don't necessarily know that he will be in the temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion looks at the ranger and the paladin. "Great, I'm thankful for any help. The undead are the one biggest foe all living creatures share. My name is Brother Darion."

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2010)

"Well met Brother Darion. I look forward to a little excitement with you all." replies Corvus.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Walking Dad said:


> Brother Darion
> 
> Brother Darion looks at the ranger and the paladin. "Great, I'm thankful for any help. The undead are the one biggest foe all living creatures share. My name is Brother Darion."




Tanem bows his head. "An honor to meet a fellow servant of the divine," he says. "My name is Tanem, and my new companion here is Corvus."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Darion

Brother Darion looks at his 'old' companions. "Any of you coming?"

[sblock=OOC]

What about buying a healing wand?


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 18, 2010)

Celeste introduces herself to the newcomers "My name is celeste. As you may have heard, I'm a bounty hunter."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2010)

Duergrim grimaces and huffs at Celeste's sudden change of topic.  Turning to Brother Darion, Duergrim sharply says, "Yes, yes.  We're all coming.  I have need to return to my office to reclaim my spellbook, and then we can all march merrily into the barkeep's hidey-hole and have a grand time of it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Brother Darion

"The fight against the undead is not for amusement, but for the greater good. Hurry to get your book."
Darion says in a stern voice.

[sblock=OOC]

What about buying a healing wand?


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2010)

Duergrim

"The bartender neither confirmed nor denied the existence of undead," Duergrim attested as he slid out of his seat and made his way to the door.

(If possible, Duegrim will 'hail a cab' to his office and back again.)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 19, 2010)

Seeing Duergrim's reaction to her greeting, Celeste tries to smooth his ruffled feathers. "Sorry Duergrim, I didn't mean to ignore you. I was just greeting our potential new employees. As for your proposal. I've been doing OK so far without a middleman. So, I'll need to consider it careful. Anyway for the present. lets go." So saying Celeste finishes her wine and stands, waiting for the others to start to leave.


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

"Point us in the direction of you temple, good man," Tanem says with a toothy grin. "It's time arms and armor got some good use."

((OOC: ready to go whenever anyone else is.))


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 14, 2010)

Phew this has been a long time! I apologize, for the third time now, I think

You leave for the temple, to the southeast of Waterdeep. you are camping for the night, and you notice shadows off to the side.

I will make perception checks for everyone

[sblock=Perceptions]
Brother Darion, Human Cleric (WD): 1d20+2=3
Celeste, Elf Rogue (Ghostcat): 1d20+8=13
Deurgrim, Dwarf Diviner (HB): 1d20+2=10
Corvus, Human Ranger (Fenris): 1d20+6=23
Tanem, Half-Orc paladin (jkason): 1d20=15

If there is anyone I missed let me know, also post your actions when you can.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC 15]You can see canine shapes prowling in the woods[sblock=Perception DC 20]you can see one larger shape behind the two other ones, also farther back are some vaguely humanoid shapes.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2010)

The keen eyes of Corvus catch the flicker of movement outside the flicker of the firelight. The ranger leans forward close to the fire. He speaks in a low voice "My friends, we have company. At least two creatures, possibly wolves, certainly dog-like, prowling out behind Darion. More worrisome is the presence of a larger predator with them. And worst of all, some humanoids further back in the shadows of the trees. Were it only animals, I would not worry, but the presence of the humanoids makes me wary. Throw more wood on the fire, be on your guard, they may only pass us by, but be ready if they do not."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Brother Darion

Darion makes an effort to not instantly look behind himself.

[sblock=OOC]

Have we bought the healing wand? Do we still wear our armor?


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Fenris said:


> The keen eyes of Corvus catch the flicker of movement outside the flicker of the firelight. The ranger leans forward close to the fire. He speaks in a low voice "My friends, we have company. At least two creatures, possibly wolves, certainly dog-like, prowling out behind Darion. More worrisome is the presence of a larger predator with them. And worst of all, some humanoids further back in the shadows of the trees. Were it only animals, I would not worry, but the presence of the humanoids makes me wary. Throw more wood on the fire, be on your guard, they may only pass us by, but be ready if they do not."




Tanem frowns. "I only noticed animal shapes. Good to have your eyes along. How far out would you say they are? If they're close enough, I may be able to discern their intent with Ilmater's vision of judgment."

[sblock=OOC]Really just his Detect Evil ability. Range is only 60', though, so if they're far enough out to be shadows, it's unlikely he could detect on them, but thought I'd offer the option.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2010)

Celeste says in a voice that is slightly loader than a normal conversational tone. "Well gentlemen, I need to relieve myself. So, if you will excuse me." She stands up and looks around. Ostensively looking for somewhere to "go" but in actuality to see if she can spot the bad guys and to find somewhere she can conceal herself, assuming that the enemy has darkvision.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +8[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

the wolves come in, three at first, circling around the party, looking back toward the woods, as if waiting for a command.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2010)

Corvus stands, draws his sword and calls in the direction of the humanoid figure he saw. "Call your wolves back if you wish them to live. There is no easy prey here tonight"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2010)

Celeste draws her longsword and shortsword then prepares to be attacked. Meanwhile she taunts the humanoids that are lurking in the darkness. "Why are you lurking in the darkness? Is it because you want to watch as a lady does her evening ablutions? I bet you're nothing but a bunch of dirty old men."


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

Tanem draws his own greataxe, standing ready as the wolves circle the party.

"I would come no closer if I were you, dogs," he grows, then stomps a step toward them, roaring "Run while you can!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

Brother Darion

Darion readies his weapon and shield, too.

[sblock=OOC]

Have we bought the healing wand? Do we still wear our armor?


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

from behind the wolves appears a human, with very pale skin. 

"Why are you here?" he asks in a rasping voice


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


could you please answer my above question (in the ooc block)? Is the pale man near enough for our paladin's detect evil?


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2010)

Celeste tightens her grip on her weapons while silently waiting for one of the more charismatic party members to reply.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]yes he is in range of the ability and very evil[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> from behind the wolves appears a human, with very pale skin.
> 
> "Why are you here?" he asks in a rasping voice




Tanem frowns. "We are merely passing through on our way to retrieve the goods of a simple man he seems to have misplaced," he says. "We have no desire to brook any further contact with the evil inside you. Be on your way and I assure you we will be on ours come daybreak. Or stay, and Ilmater's hand shall teach you the meaning of suffering."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

Brother Darion

Darion carefully looks at the creature, trying to discern if it is one of the walking dead.

[sblock=OOC]

I assume we bought the healing wand and Darion still wears his armor.


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2010)

Celeste reacts to Tanem's words by deliberately moving so that she is in position to flank the interloper with one of the fighters. See briefly toys with teasing him a bit more but quickly decides to see how negotiations go. However, she does save up a few choice insults, just in case.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 24, 2010)

The man chuckles in response to Celeste's comment "No, I have not sen people here for many years. Where is the item you wish to recover?" he asks


[sblock=WD]He does seem to be undead[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Lathander's light protect me! Careful, this creature is one of the unholy undead!" Darion warns we others as he redies his weapon.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast protection from evil on himself. Use move action to ready weapon.

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 27, 2010)

Without taking her eyes off the stranger, Celeste says "Alive, undead. it doesn't matter. he is obviously sane. So we may be able to come to an agreement and avoid violence."


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



ghostcat said:


> Without taking her eyes off the stranger, Celeste says "Alive, undead. it doesn't matter. he is obviously sane. So we may be able to come to an agreement and avoid violence."




At the mention of undead, Tanem is nearly ready to charge when Celeste speaks. He holds for the moment, then, though he readies himself for battle if need be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

Brother Darion



ghostcat said:


> Without taking her eyes off the stranger, Celeste says "Alive, undead. it doesn't matter. he is obviously sane. So we may be able to come to an agreement and avoid violence."




"Hired assassins are sane to. Or orc raiders, by their standards. But I will not parlay with an undead thing." Darion responds harshly. But he doesn't attack alone. _Perhaps the thing is already controling their thoughts_, he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: protection from evil

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2010)

Celeste can see that her companions hate undead and that a fight is inevitable. So she mentally prepares to attack the dead man, while waiting to see who makes the first move.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 1, 2010)

"Is there a reason you are here?" he asks again


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Yes, we agreed to help to exterminate an undead menace!" Darion responds harshly.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: protection from evil

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

he looks to grow angry for a moment and the wind picks up before he calm down again. "Please look somewhere else if you are going to do that." He says coldly before walking away.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2010)

As the undead walks away, Celeste becomes even more alert, if that is possible. She doesn't trust the undead not to be bluffing and she doesn't trust her companions not to do anything stupid.


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

"We should move camp. Now," Tanem says as their unwelcome visitor moves away.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2010)

"Why bother moving. He is obviously a creature of the night. Also his pets can follow us with scent. So, unless we intend to keep moving all night, he will easily find us again." Celeste says, without breaking guard.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



ghostcat said:


> "Why bother moving. He is obviously a creature of the night. Also his pets can follow us with scent. So, unless we intend to keep moving all night, he will easily find us again." Celeste says, without breaking guard.




"I'm hoping that if we move outside his 'territory,' he'll not have a reason to follow," Tanem says. "If we stay here after threatening his kind, I think we're just waiting for when our continued presence finally irks him enough to attack."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2010)

jkason said:


> "I'm hoping that if we move outside his 'territory,' he'll not have a reason to follow," Tanem says. "If we stay here after threatening his kind, I think we're just waiting for when our continued presence finally irks him enough to attack."



"OK Tanem. I'm easy. I'll support doing whatever you think is best. 

As you and Duergrim can see well in the dark. Why don't you keep watch, while the rest of us break camp." Celeste replies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Perhaps we should first decide what we want to do. Kill the undead, or not. This was an undead, and no one of you wanted to fight it." Darion says curious..
[sblock=OOC]

active spell: protection from evil

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14
Channel Energy: 4/4

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2010)

Answering Brother Darion's last point. Celeste says "Well I don't know about the others but i thought the mission was to recover the barkeeper's bag and check out the old temple. Anything else is a distraction. As far as I'm concerned, if the undead dude makes trouble, then kill him. Otherwise, leave him alone."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I will help you nonetheless, but I warn you that undead are a pest that will try to destroy you." Darion says.
[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

"Undead are a blight, I can't disagree," Tanem says, "But intelligent undead are slightly different from wandering zombies. They have their own alliances and power structures, and killing one can lead to as many complications as killing an evil nobleman with connections. It's not something to jump into lightly. In this case, if he was willing to let us pass, it seemed to me the better part of valor was to move on and focus on our retrieval mission."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2010)

Brother Darion

"You are the first Paladin I ever saw speaking about the better part of valor. Maybe you are right, maybe the undead wanted only to get away to come back with reinforcement." Darion responds.
[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

OOC: assuming we are pretty much done talking.

The party continues on without incident, Eventually, the trees thin out and those that remain are burnt and dead. The sky begins to cloud over, giving everything a black and white feeling. suddenly, when you come around a corner, you find a ruined building, clearly abandoned for many years it is covered with a thick layer of vines, a small hole is cleared out that gives an entrance to the temple.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Brother Darion

"Fine, what will be the marching order? And if we need more light, I know the right prayer for this." Darion says to the others.

[sblock=OOC]

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

"I'll be happy to go in front unless someone else has a burning need to get in the first strike," Tanem says.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2010)

"Your welcome to go first Tanem. Although, I need to be near the front to check for traps. How about I scout ahead a little way and you can lead the others. if I keep within 30' or so, you can run up if I encounter trouble." Celeste says


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



ghostcat said:


> "Your welcome to go first Tanem. Although, I need to be near the front to check for traps. How about I scout ahead a little way and you can lead the others. if I keep within 30' or so, you can run up if I encounter trouble." Celeste says




The half-orc nods. "Seems a sensible plan to me."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, so you enter the temple, it is not trapped. Two rows of pillars extend to the back of the temple, with a raised altar and a staircase down farther into the temple.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

Celeste moves to the stairs at the back of the temple, carefully avoiding the alter and starts to keep watch down the stairs. "I haven't checked the alter for traps yet. Can someone check it for magic first?" she says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I know a prayer for this, too. _Oh Lathander, open my eyes to perceive Mystra's delicate weave!_" Darion announces and prays.

[sblock=OOC]

cast detect magic.

(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

Tanem holds his ground until the priest has reported what his mystic sight shows. He looks about the room himself using his own special vision to check for the taint of evil.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 26, 2010)

[sblock=WD]You can detect faint necromancy coming from the altar, and strong necromancy coming from farther into the temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I perceive necromantic energies on the altar and more on the way down. Could be some life-drain effect, but I'm not sure." Darion explains to the others.

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*



Walking Dad said:


> Brother Darion
> 
> "I perceive necromantic energies on the altar and more on the way down. Could be some life-drain effect, but I'm not sure." Darion explains to the others.




Tanem nods. "Steer clear of the altar. Got it. Is the effect further down the hall on all the surfaces, or is it too far to gather details yet?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Brother Darion

"I fear it is to far away. Anyone has any experience with finding and disarming mundane or magic traps?" Darion asks the others.

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2010)

"I'm pretty good with mundane traps but haven't had any experience with magical traps." says Celeste. "Brother Darion.Can you point out exactly where you can see the magic effect on the hall."

Once the others are ready, Celeste will carefully proceed down the passage until she get near where Brother Darion thinks the magic effect is. She will then carefully look around without touching anything.

[sblock=GM]Don't forget Celeste has the _Trap Spotter_ Rogue talent. Also Perception (Trapfinding) (+9)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

Brother Darion

"It isn't clear enough. Sorry. Just the altar and something further into the temple." Darion apologies.

[sblock=OOC]


(Heavy mace                +4   ,  1d8+2   ,   x2)

Brother Darion
AC 18 (T10, FF18), HP 21/21, F +4,R+0,W+5
Initiative: +0
CMB: +4
CMD: 14

Channel Energy: 4/4
Touch of Glory: 5/5

0 Level: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1 Level: Shield of Faith - Bless, Command, Protection from Evil

Effects: 

XP: 1,500
Gold gained: 1,000

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

bump, and Celeste cannot find any traps, on the altar is a bloodstained dagger, lying atop a dried pool of blood, down the passageways are steps leading deep down into the temple.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I thought we were already moving slowly forward trying to see if Darion could pinpoint the necromancy effect if he got closer. That's my vote, in any case.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 16, 2010)

bump

Assuming we are going into the passage...

up ahead you can feel the necromancy effect getting stronger, suddenly you hear scratching and clacking noises from ahead and two skeletons brandishing swords come into view!

Roll initiative please, this will also function as a roll call.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Brother Darion


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2010)

*Celeste*









*OOC:*


How wide is the passage/stairway?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 16, 2010)

fifteen feet wide.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tanem Desroy, half-orc paladin*

Tanem readies himself against the skeletons, axe at the ready.

((inititive roll to follow))


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2010)

Celeste is not sure if its possible given the width of the corridor but she moves as far to the side as possible and tries to hide so that the skeletons will pass her. She will then attack from behind.

If this is not possible, she will simply fall back and allow the fighters to take the front.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 1, 2010)

looks like fenris is gone, Herobizkit is away for now, so we are left with WD, Ghostcat and jkason, which is a pretty good small party, if we want another I can try re-recruiting, or we can call it a game after this sub adventure, I would like to make it to march, though, so we could say that it went for a year, but if we want to kill it before then that's ok too.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 1, 2010)

_OOC: I thought I was dropped from this game, to be honest.  If you'd like, I could pick up the reins to get y'all to March.  I haven't done much with the character, but I only "recently" got my spells memorized.  Plus, I'm a lawyer. lol_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 1, 2010)

yup that would be great, party will act before the skeletons, you can come in next round or we could figure you were there all along, either way.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 2, 2010)

_OOC: IS everyone still level 1?  When I joined the game, I was rescued from a jail cell with no gear.  What should I get/have at this point?_


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 2, 2010)

_OOC: IS everyone still level 1?  When I joined the game, I was rescued from a jail cell with no gear.  What should I get/have at this point?_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 2, 2010)

Party is level two, you can get whatever seems appropriate for your character to have, hopefully staying within the boundaries of the character wealth specified by the OP in the OOC thread, findable in my sig.


----------

